# *** Why I Am An Atheist? ***



## tanmay (Oct 30, 2005)

_Oh God! Help Me!_
_Thank God!_
_God is great!_

Have you ever wondered how many times we use phrases like these in our daily lives? It certainly would be next to impossible to keep an account of that! 

But have you ever given it a thought that whether you really mean those words or you are saying them just for the sake of saying? Well, to be honest I don’t say these words but sometimes if I go bananas (which happens very rarely) and these phrases somehow manage to creep out of my mouth, I can assure you I don’t mean a single letter of it! Because I don’t like to give the credit of a deed to a person who hasn’t done it! 

When we are in trouble we say _Oh God! Help Me! _Do you think god is really going to come on earth and give you a helping hand in whatever you want? Will he come and do the homework of a weak student? Will he come and make a poor man rich overnight? The simple answer is a big _No_! The only person who can honestly and full heartedly help you in this whole world can be seen if you stand in front of a mirror! Then, why you need to beg for help to someone who doesn’t even has the proof of its existence? This isn’t really a cool idea in my mind!

When we succeed in something or when we are relieved of a trouble we say _Thank God_! Huh! Give me a break! We have entered in the 21st century and we people still don’t feel shy in appreciating someone for nothing! If someone really deserves to be appreciated it's you, my dear friend, who has put the work into action and achieved success! Give a pat on your back for your efforts and don’t waste your feelings for someone as dumb as a stone!

_God is great_! One thing that I’ll have to admit is that I would award this phrase as _The Joke Of The Millennium_! For me even a pig is greater than god, it at least does its duty of feeding its babies! What has this so called _Great God _done other than exploiting the money, time and emotions of the mob!

Believing in god is just like taking an insurance policy! The human nature is such that it needs assurance and the comfort of something to fall back on, at each and every step of his life! And the creation of this _God_ is not for any other purpose!   

It’s high time now that we understand the fact that we should not believe in anything that hasn’t been scientifically proved and which doesn’t has an appropriate evidence to support it! And _God _is in the top most position of this list!

Rather than wasting our money and time at temples, mosques and churches; it would be hundred times better if we use that money to satisfy the hunger of a poor man who isn’t capable of buying himself food! To educate a poor child who isn’t fortunate enough to go to a school! To make this world a better place to live in!

If the world calls people of these wishful thinking atheists, then so be it! 
*I am an atheist!*


----------



## Bad Craziness (Oct 31, 2005)

Apart from being poorly written you are really quite poorly informed. Re-read your posts to make sure that they make sense before you post them. Just a few quick questions...

Why do you assume god is a person? 
Why do you assume god is a male?
Do you believe in science?
Do you have faith in science?
Do you have a soul?


----------



## tallius (Oct 31, 2005)

All true.In life we make our own decisions, our own money and we make our own fortunes(e.g marrige( unsure of spelling), kid's, job).I personally don't believe that there is a God.How could there be so much hate and violence in the world if there is?How do we know that "the Bible" is really not just a really old story that some man/woman wrote?If so then call me an Atheist to!


----------



## DaveP (Oct 31, 2005)

That essay really doesn't do the issue justice, It's just opinion rather than fact and is written very poorly. The whole argument of whether god exists or not, and people's rights to believe in whatever they want, needs a bit more of an in depth discussion than arguing a pig is greater than a being millions of people believe in and talk to nightly.

I personally am agnostic so I'm not saying this from a holier than thou preaching viewpoint, more a "stop expousing an opinion and start making a valid argument for your beliefs" stand.


----------



## tanmay (Oct 31, 2005)

*Thanks everyone for your feedback. Well since this is my 1st post so you can't really expect it to be a masterpiece. Can you?*

*I have come here to learn and will hopefully do, with your honest feedback.*

*Keep em comin,*

*Regards,*
*Tanmay.*


----------



## Jimbob (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Tanmay,
It's just as hard to present an argument against the existence of God as it is 
to argue the opposite. For one thing, you'd have to define the particular concept of God you're attacking, i.e. is God a physical being who is male or female? Is God an agent who set the universe in motion and now sits watching it like a cosmic child waiting for a toy to run down? Or is God 
a being that cares about creation and intervenes? 

What I'm saying is that you'd be assigning attributes to an unknown entity and then disproving them. which is not particularly convincing

But then, maybe God is just a concept, a handle that people use to get some kind of grip on a slippery, elusive reality? Then perhaps belief in God is useful
even if God isn't a physical reality, just as justice, mercy, and dignity are useful. 

Jimbob


----------



## acidic_kiss (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Tanmay!
You bring up some good points about the casual manner in which some people use God's name; and you certainly have a descisive point of view on the issue. I'm not sure, however, that some of your arguements are backed up on anything more than comtempt for any Greater Beings... and that really isn't enough for a strong piece. It also struck me as a bit odd; and perhaps a bit forthright; in your comparison between God and a pig... A pig does feed it's young, certainly. But pehaps those who follow God do not expect Him to extend a hand from the heavens and offer them tidings of the edible variety. Perhaps they merely turn to Him for guidance, and for the inner peace that the knowledge of a Greater Being brings. And no mortal man can give that to a person, so as was mentioned in some of the other feedback... Maybe the assumption that God himself is human is a bit of a longshot. But anyway, that's just my personal opinion. Your opinions are valid, and i encourage you to keep writing...
Cheers

Acid


----------



## bobothegoat (Nov 1, 2005)

The biggest complaint is that you use too many exclamation points.  I'm imagining the voice of this piece as that annoying guy on TV dressed in the outfit he stole from the Riddler called Lesko who acts overly excited about his federal grant book.  I'd suggest refining this to a more calm style, one that has less exclamation points.


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 1, 2005)

okay, so the writing isn't exactly top level, and the argument not perfectly presented or backed up adequately to satisfy some of you... but why be so rudely critical, when you could just as well be polite and offer some caring suggestions for improving the piece?

cut the kid some slack, guys!... fyi, those of you who criticized the writing quality didn't do all that well in your own posts... people in glass houses............... 

tanmay, you raise a valid point and just need to hone your writing skills a bit... i happen to agree with you entirely, on the premise of your piece... and i've done quite a bit of writing on it in my own essays... if you're interested in seeing your pov on this backed up, drop me a line and i'll give you the titles to some you can find on my site, if you don't want to browse for them... 

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## teflon (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, what’s the alternative? Should polite Christian majority practice their credo of turning the other cheek and let an atheist guide their circle, a village, a party, a country with the moral values attendant to the atheist mindset?

Does an atheist guarantee moral judgment? When was the last time the world has seen an atheist or a collection of atheists practice such basic things as kindness, compassion, charity?

Atheists used fall in love with French and Soviet society, but the extreme corruption, be it sexual or political, would fail to sell the image of the countries as the champion of atheism. Soviet Union has been buried together with the pharaoh-like old guard atheistic party bosses that whose writing would have made Writing Forums proud.

Atheists used to have their own general, based not in Russia, nor in China, nor on a Parisian street. The Commander-in-Chief, Madalyn Murray O'Hair, was a proud mother of illegitimate children. She abused her son, driving him to become a preacher, threatening him with murder, which she later conveniently claimed to imply as symbolic; and his act of being religious she announced, out of the depths of the classic atheistic pseudo-liberal sanctimoniousness and compassion for others, as humanly unforgivable.

Not to mention her frivolous, against-the-public-good lawsuit weapon with which she intimidated countless organization, the most prominent of which was NASA. The space agency incurred her draconic wrath when it become known that one of the astronauts on the surface of the Moon recited Bible passages. The question: is this atheism, which proposes a human, kinder face as a substitute for a supposedly duplicitous physiognomy of religion, when this very atheism merely ascends the vacant throne of dictatorial tyrants? 

Until her ascendancy as such dictator, the USA had known none of such caliber, watching across the ocean the fates of Stalin, Lenin, Hitler and the likes.

Within her organization, she wielded a Stalinist fist. Owing thanks to the American system of justice and law enforcement, the great purges were prevented, and members of her organization who were to a slightest degree suspected of being theologian sympathizers, or held on to non-conformist ideologies, were speedily fired in a process naturally devoid of compassion. 

The above resume presents her as an excellent pinup girl, or, is it a poster-person(?), for the joys of being an atheist. 

If I was an atheist I would rub my chin in puzzlement at what must be the divine retribution: one of her atheist employees, practicing noene other than the freedom from the commandments “Thy Shalt Not Kill,” “Thy Shalt Not Steal”, had stolen her organization’s funds, abducted the theological dominatrix, eventually mutilating her body beyond recognition into countless pieces, said remains identified only by the fragments of her artificial hip. 

Long Live Atheism!


----------



## tanmay (Nov 1, 2005)

Jimbob,

I agree with you. This article certainly contains lots of loopholes. I will definitely try to back up my statements with stronger arguments in the future.

Thanks a lot!

Regards,
Tanmay.


----------



## tanmay (Nov 1, 2005)

Acidic Kiss,

Your opinions are certainly very valid too. I just vented out whatever was in my mind while writing this. Maybe in future, I'll put more effort in my works before posting them.

Thanks for the constructive criticism. I appreciate it. 

Regards,
Tanmay.


----------



## tanmay (Nov 1, 2005)

Goat,

Sorry bout exclamations. Considering this was my first post, I guess I got a bit over-excited! 

Regards,
Tanmay.


----------



## tanmay (Nov 1, 2005)

Maia,

I cant find enough words to thank you. After all that criticism, I was terribly feeling out of place, thinking that maybe I am not gud enough to belong here. But the way you have backed me up, I appreciate that and wud definitely work towards improving my writing skills (that's the basic purpose why I am here).

And yeah thanks for agreeing with my POV as well.

Regards,
Tanmay.


----------



## tanmay (Nov 1, 2005)

Teflon,

Your feedback is much better than my original post. Although being an atheist is a no gurantee that the person will be kind and compassionate, but being a theist is not a gurantee of that as well. But yeah in the end we both agree on one point - Long Live Atheism!

Regards,
Tanmay.


----------



## teflon (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd happily modify my wish to be cynical, thinking how atheism always manages to stick its Madalyn Murray O'Hair mugshot into the lives of innocents.


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 2, 2005)

teflon... murray wasn't/isn't the be all and end all of atheism... she was merely one person who claimed to be an atheist... to use her as the epitome of non-belief in gods and religions is being just as narrow-minded as many devout followers of the various and sundry creeds can be... wars are begun and fought by religious folks, not by atheists... and most are waged because of one religious group's refusal to allow others the right to their own version of the fairy tale world of gods and religion... i don't know why murray scares you so much, but you should get over it, as she's had no great impact on anything or anyone, except to help uphold the separation between state and religion that the founders of the us wisely felt was necessary... so, why don't you live up to your name and not let her stick in your craw?...


----------



## teflon (Nov 2, 2005)

I ain't said nothing of being scared of her. In the post I recline in comfort as I recount her career of evil. If the pen is mightier than the sword, then she difinetely ended her days according to another axiom - live by the swrod, die by the sword - she bery likely ended up in a mulch shredder - a multitude of swords?
 Nay, on the contrary, I stand in awe of divine justice that has caught up with all the atheists I've ever known.  

I am not a Bible thumper, but these lines from Proverbs 3:25 and Isaia  8:10 do convince me, at least, to nod my head in retrospective agreement:



> Do not fear sudden terror, nor the destruction of the wicked when it comes. Contrive a scheme, but it will be foiled; conspire a plot, but it will not materialize, for God is with us


----------



## Mean (Nov 3, 2005)

How can somebody who doesn't believe in God be so vocal in their stance against him? Isn't atheism defined by a lack of belief in God? I mean, can a person who doesn't believe in the existence of God really be so down on him? 

I just...this whole atheism thing has my entire mind boggled...even the parts I don't use. Is atheism an easy escape from needing to believe in _something_. Is it a total lack of faith? What is the attraction to walking around not believing in God?


----------



## Lost (Nov 3, 2005)

*Well...*

There is no proof of god, it bugs us in ways unparallel to your understanding, people wont stop trying to convert me, and several other reasons that piss me off when mentioned. 

Inevidence is not evidence in itself, but reason to beleive the inevidenced subject is false.


----------



## teflon (Nov 3, 2005)

Be assured, that's no attempt to convert anyone. It's an effort to ward off atheistic vandals.


----------



## Mean (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.religioustolerance.org/mettetal01.htm

 I read this article written by an atheist. I respect the person who wrote this. He is an intelligent man who said what he had to say way better than any of you guys (the atheist posters) and way better than anything I have said to rebut.

 I don't disrespect your "no religion" choice. I don't, however, respect the organization with which you've aligned yourself in that endeavor. 

 [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]"[/FONT]Every religion is good that teaches man to be good; and I know  of none that instructs him to be bad[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]." [/FONT]That was said by Thomas Paine. I don't know for sure what he did other than being a journalist in the 1700s, but that statement has deep meaning.






			
				Lost said:
			
		

> Inevidence is not evidence in itself, but reason to beleive the inevidenced subject is false.



I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 3, 2005)

well as it turns out god doesn't "Come straight to earth and help a weak student" because he helps those who depend on him and pray to him. We all might say these,some of which i mean to say because i am a christian, but i don't think your way of thinking is straight on.

Why would god help everyone with a problem? As jesus said in John 15:7,
"If you abide in me,and my words abide in you, you will ask what you desire, and it shall be done for you." That verse meaning that if you pray to him and abide in him, he wont give you everything you want like a new convertible, a pool, someone dead, but he will give you the things that you NEED when you ask for them because you will then understand what the difference between the two are. "The two" meaning what we want and what we need.

He doesn't give you this directly like" Dear lord give me a car" and you wake up with a viper sitting in your yard. He will provide as life goes on so that you dont ever fall into the pit of destruction, only if that is what he means to have happen to you. If god wills something to happen then something will. He will proide to you.

Now i'm only 13 but i am a full into the lord, our god, with all my heart. Why you cant accept this is because you don't have faith. The bible says that all you need is Faith to move a mountain, which happened and is proven in history and in the bible. In history though they don't have an idea why the mountain fell into the ocean but it happened because someone had enough faith to move this mountain.

You may not think i speak truly but it is the truth and i have enough faith to believe in it. You may say "not faith to believe in it but stupidity" but yet again this shows your lack of faith.


----------



## Mean (Nov 3, 2005)

I also read a story about written by an atheist high school student. 

A group of  Christian students were gathered around doing their thing (praying and singing). The atheist children decided they would go over to the same area and "practice some of their beliefs". The story says the Christian students got angry and started threatening them. What do you suppose "practice some of their beliefs" means? What could they have been doing to provoke a bunch of Christian students who were previously engaged in worship into attacking them? I bet it wasn't anything peaceful. The student then complained to the principal because the Christian students attacked them and was upset when _his_ group got in trouble.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 3, 2005)

God doesn't put hate in the world, Hate was placed there when man first disobeyed god in genesis.

Also in James 1:6-7 it says "But let him ask in faith, with no doubting, for he who doubts is like a wave of the sea driven and tossed by the wind. For let not that man suppose that he will recieve anything from the Lord."

I doubt that this convinces you but i would love to talk to you about this and that and about your opinions.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 3, 2005)

Atheism is a sin, not a belief. I guess you could believe in a sin but thats just stupid.

Atheists, more than likely, Worship idols. Not idols as in Budhism but idols as in Cars, sports, television, and so on, things created by man himself.

Here's something that'll boggle you. If there's no god answer this without doubting yourself.

       A watch is in the middle of an open field. Obviously there was some sort of design that went into the watch, and for there to be a design there must be a designer.

If there is no god, how did evolution start? Obviously we couldn't have just popped out of nowheres because of the theories against the "Spontaneous generation" where they thought that maggots were just coming from out of nowhere but after putting a selectively permiable barrier across the top they noticed that the flies weren't able to get in and noticed that no maggots were on the meat.

Also that thing about the big bang, please tell me how these formed without a creator. If you can i will think on it and whatever god wills will happen.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 3, 2005)

God also gave us free will and that is how we managed to screw the world to this point by disobeying gods will.

In order to make wise decisions and to abide in him he will give us what we need but not what we want because we will understand what the differences are between because of his word.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 3, 2005)

Why worship something created by a man who sins every day?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 3, 2005)

As said above you have deffinitely been mis informed. Do you have an 

arguing-nonsense-talking-brother-in-law too?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 3, 2005)

Atheism is a "Belief",if thats what you want to call it, created by man who has killed the world and sinned as many as a thousand times a day or more. Look at it at a glance instead of writing this essay on something you've only heard about to fill a two page story.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 3, 2005)

We all know that you have enough info to argue the fact that god is and atheists are stupid for about two pages but in the end i have about a 1500 page book arguing against whatever you can say. thats about, what, 750 pages of mine against every one page of yours.


----------



## Lost (Nov 3, 2005)

*Elven swordsmen*

You are the reason I am atheist. It IS a beleif, not a sin. I beleive in nothing, and who says I worship cars? Who says I worship women? I am none of what you say. I'm not atheist so I can sin every day- I'm atheist because people like you rush in and act better than everyone else with no reason as to why. Good fucking job, you've got a 2000 year old book, a rag with jesus stains on it, and a fucking mountain with bits of wood. 

And you act like we're stupid and low because that's not enough evidence for us to beleive in some onmnicient being in the sky who tells us not to fuck, not to yearn for something better, not to look at what we can't have. And you, you stupid fucks insult us. 

Oh congratufuckinglations you have a new book arguing why there has to be a god. Well guess what? There's even more books against it. There's a book for a book for a book. 

And for the watch question- so existance is here? What if the watchmaker died? What if the watch happened over millions of years? Surely if there is a time complex going back into infinity it must have happened once. Think about this question: What made god? Surely HE didn't come out of nowhere.


----------



## FootballStar20 (Nov 3, 2005)

There were a lot of 'fucks' in that entry.  Wow.

Anyway, I think we're all getting confused a little bit.  Atheist believe that there is no God.  Thus they don't agree with creationism.

That's the issue at hand, atheist don't believe there is such a thing as a God.  Jesus doesn't really play into this unless you bring in religion which is actually a different topic, but in some ways related.  If we want to tackle religions that should call for another thread.  Lets tackle one issue at a time here.

Elvenswordsman, you make points but to what end?  I understand what you're trying to do but forcing your beliefs on those so against what you believe is not the answer.  It is a great you are strong in your faith, but you also have to realize you are dealing with people who are as strong in their non-faith as you are in your faith.  Lead by example not angry, arrogant words.

Lost, you are a very opnionated person and you are very strong in your beliefs.  That is very respectable and honorable.  But if you truly wish for those beliefs to be taking seriously you must do so in an intelligent, mature manner.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm sorry if it seemed i was forcing my beliefs upon all of you but i don't think i was. i was defending the christian belief with a passion and am sorry for the insults.


----------



## FootballStar20 (Nov 3, 2005)

I too am a Christian and have become much more avid about it as I age but there is a time to preach and a time to lead by example.


----------



## Hodge (Nov 3, 2005)

Elvenswordsman said:
			
		

> A watch is in the middle of an open field. Obviously there was some sort of design that went into the watch, and for there to be a design there must be a designer.



Uh oh, someone's taken philosophy 101! 

Ever hear of quantum theory? Probability rules everything. Every atom and subatomic particle acts a certain way based on chance. The world appears ordered because for every particle that doesn't do what is most probably, millions of other particles do.

Also, the watch is a human invention that wasn't and then all of a sudden was. Life didn't just appear in its present form, it started simple and evolved.



			
				Elvenswordsman said:
			
		

> If there is no god, how did evolution start?



Only a weak mind defaults to a divine excuse whenever an unanswerable question poses itself.



			
				Elvenswordsman said:
			
		

> God also gave us free will and that is how we managed to screw the world to this point by disobeying gods will.



If he gives us a free will but he has a will for us of his own then it completely defeats the point. Not to mention that we really don't have a free will. We act in certain ways based on our biological temperament and our social upbringing. For instance: you are Christian because you were raised to be. Not because you think it's the truth. If you had been born in Kabul you'd be a muslim.



There's one very simple fact that all religious folk seem to forget: all religions were _created_ by people. Created as in they have not been around forever and they arose once people banded together into larger societies. It's certainly not coincidental that each religion preaches the same moral values that the society it spawned from held.

Now, if a religion was created by people, then how can it be actual, universal truth? And if it's not actual, universal truth, what purpose other than acting as a crutch does religion serve?

From a realistic and scientific standpoint, atheism is the way to go. There never has been and isn't any evidence of any god or other divine being. It's best not to let silly beliefs interfere with the pursuit of true knowledge and truth.

From a philosophical and idealistic standpoint, agnosticism is the way to go, because it doesn't entirely discount the possibility of a divine being—even that notion has about the same amount of weight to back it up as the notion of there being invisible pink elepehants all around us.

And Elven, in the future, you can just quote people's text and respond to it in one post instead of seven. It's really hard to follow you when you do that.


----------



## WriteStuff (Nov 3, 2005)

God has an eternal plan for all of us and it has two paths.  One leads to Heaven, the other to Hell.  God has laid out the requirements for going to Heaven, and he has also warned us about what will happen to us in Hell.

He gave us free will so that we can make our own choices.  The Devil was once an angel but because of his freewill, he defied God and became evil.  The choice is ultimately up to us.  How could God be loving and caring if he forced us to go to Heaven?

Think of it as doing a project for school.  The best-case scenario would be an A, the worst an F.  The teacher gives you a set of guidelines that state _exactly_ what must be done to get an A.  If you follow these, you get an A.  If not, you get an F.

Life is the same way.  If we choose right, we get an A (go to Heaven).  If not, we get an F (go to Hell).  But God is loving and he does care about our eternal soul.  He has just chosen to give us a chance to do what we will with our lives.


----------



## Hodge (Nov 3, 2005)

And once again, someone says what supposedly _is_ without saying _how_ it is or _why_ it is.

If I were to put my faith text, it would have to be the texts the bible borrows from for its own stories.


----------



## Mean (Nov 4, 2005)

Lost said:
			
		

> Good fucking job, you've got a 2000 year old book, a rag with jesus stains on it, and a fucking mountain with bits of wood.



Holy crap! I don't think I've ever been more offended in my entire life! And I'm old!

I despise you completely now and not because you're an atheist. I despise you as a person. I forgive your ignorance, but I despise you. I don't hate you, but I'm sure if I got to know you I would. 


I'm removing myself from this and any further "I'm an atheist and you're retarded" posts. I like this forum and I would like to continue to visit and post, but you people are beginning to make me physically ill.


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 4, 2005)

> Atheism is a "Belief",if thats what you want to call it, created by man who has killed the world and sinned as many as a thousand times a day or more.


 
huh???... that's one of the silliest bits of illogical gobbledygook i've ever come across... who is this guy who supposedly 'created' atheism?... how did he 'kill' a world that is clearly still 'alive'?... and, how can you know how many times a day he sins?... and, 'sins' according to _whose_ definition?...

or, did you mean 'man' as in 'mankind'?... if so, it makes even less sense, since so many DO believe in one god or another...


----------



## bobothegoat (Nov 4, 2005)

> Think of it as doing a project for school. The best-case scenario would be an A, the worst an F. The teacher gives you a set of guidelines that state exactly what must be done to get an A. If you follow these, you get an A. If not, you get an F.



Actually, relegion is more like getting a project, but the teacher isn't there so you just have to ask the other students (you were absent or something so you didn't hear the teacher assign the project).  The other students then give you conflicting notes on what you're supposed to do for the project, and you then have to decide which one is right.  

The odds aren't with me correctly picking the right one, so I think I'd just wait until the teacher gets back so I can ask him myself.

Anyway, this is the non-fiction forum, not the debate forum.  I think we need to cool it down a little and focus less on arguing for or against atheism and go more towards trying to discuss the original piece as a peice of non-fiction.


----------



## acidic_kiss (Nov 4, 2005)

Well said, Bobthegoat!

Firstly, I know al lot of posting has happened here since i last visited this thread, but Tanmay, I didn't at all aim to make you feel as if you were inadepuite for this forum. I respect you a great deal as a writer, and I also respect your beliefs.
I myself am a Christian, and found a couple of the comments made rather offensive; but I'm sure people of the two opposed religions, or ways of life here, found different aspects of this thread unacceptable. So, as Bobthegoat so rightly said - we should be discussing Tanmays expressive non-fiction piece here, rather than antagonising each other with a string of insults. Each to their own.

Kind Regards to all,
Acid


----------



## cliched523 (Nov 4, 2005)

I just want to say that the government uses most of our tax dollars for useless things. The government should deal with the poor since we give them our earned money and only get a portion of it to buy our own foods. Plus look around you, so many Americans are obese, if so many can be obese, that means there's too much food around and most people are just too greedy to give up that money. why don't you issue a tax to give to the needy if you care so much about the poor?

Where do you have a right to say that God is lower than a pig. We all have different views on different topics. But there's a fine line between opinion and hatred/disgust for something. I have an atheist friend and she doesn't say anything mean to me when I say I have to go to church and all that, unlike you she's thoughtful. When she first told me she was an atheist, I asked her questions about her background to learn more about her decision to be an atheist, I didn't say, "Atheists are heathens they're going to hell. You're going to hell."
If God is not real, there's no need for name-calling, just dismiss it, like you do the poor.


----------



## cliched523 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well acidic kiss, the post needs more details on why God isn't real. If it's an essay it needs facts, not bullshit.


----------



## Mada (Nov 4, 2005)

tanmay said:
			
		

> _Oh God! Help Me!_
> _Thank God!_
> _God is great!_
> 
> ...



I put my thoughts in aps so u could see not like im yelling.


----------



## Mada (Nov 4, 2005)

Tanmay you have no basis for any of your thoughts and you've insulted probably almost half the world's population if you count all christians and jewish people.


----------



## tanmay (Nov 5, 2005)

Check out the next comment... posted twice by mistake


----------



## tanmay (Nov 5, 2005)

*Well this article was my first post here and I think for a first post it has recieved an overwhelming number of comments. Thanks a lot everyone!*

*And as I said I accept there are many loopholes in it, would try to keep my essays more "logical" in the future.*

*I was just expressing my views freely, didn't wish to insult anyone. If anyone feels insulted then I'm sorry.*

*Regards,*
*Tanmay*.


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 5, 2005)

that's a very gracious ending to a thread that sadly descended into something resembling a cat fight, more than a literary discussion, due to some people's unwillingness to accept the right of others to hold opinions counter to their own...

although i found some of your essay a bit flawed in both argument and literary quality, you nevertheless made a more or less sound argument for atheisim, imo... i hope those who disagree with us will be as gracious, and allow the thread to 'retire' now, having served its pupose [and then some]... 

love and hugs, maia


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Nov 5, 2005)

Hodge seems a lil too into science to believe anything else.


----------



## Hodge (Nov 5, 2005)

Elvenswordsman said:
			
		

> Hodge seems a lil too into science to believe anything else.



You must be too—you're using a computer, one of the many fruits of science. Considering the scientific method is the only real way to prove and verify the validity of a position, I'd say it's pretty damn valuable. People who speak out against science are those who are woefully misinformed about the whole subject.


----------

